# A far l'amore comincia tu



## renatapatry

Hola

Alguien sabe decirme, por favor, ¿qué significa esta frase: _A far l'amore comincia tu _?
Es el título de una canción.
Gracias de antemano. 

EDIT:
A mí me suena algo como "hagamos el amor, comienzas tú" , pero dudo mucho de que estoy en lo cierto. 
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## 0scar

_Para hacer el amor comienza tú.
_
Chau


----------



## flljob

¿No debería ser *a *en lugar de *para*?


----------



## 0scar

No, no es una orden de comenzar a copular.
Dice que en ocasión de copular ella tome la iniciativa.


----------



## Estopa

0scar said:


> No, no es una orden de comenzar a copular.
> Dice que en ocasión de copular ella tome la iniciativa.



Yo también usaría "a" en lugar de "para" en el sentido de la frase italiana, aunque quizá invirtiendo los términos de la frase.

"Comienza tú a hacer el amor"


----------



## entrapta

Scusate se scrivo in italiano ma non so lo spagnolo; c*o*m*un*q*ue* ha ragione Estopa il significato in italiano è come "comincia tu a far l'amore" solo è invertito per ragioni di metrica/musicalità...non so se "para" si può usare al posto di "a", però non è un ordine è un invito/consiglio.


----------



## 0scar

También se podría dar vuelta en italiano, pero en ambos casos sería una frase ambigua, se podría entender como una orden y no como una sugerencia.

Otra manera  de decirlo es "*Al* hacer el amor comienza tú" o "Comienza tú *al* hacer el amor"


----------



## Neuromante

Si no me equivo es Raffaella Carra quien canta esto. Así que yo creo que el significado es más festivo que otra cosa: "No esperes a que sea otro quien intente seducirte, seduce tú" En sus canciones "fare l´amore" no tiene un sentido centrado en el sexo como tal, más bien usa el sexo como una parte de la alegría de vivir, o no hubiera podido cantar sus canciones en TVE/RAI.

Si no es la Carra, entonces sería una exhortación  una advertencia de que después no venga con quejas


----------



## entrapta

Neuromante said:


> Si no me equivo es Raffaella Carra quien canta esto. Así que yo creo que el significado es más festivo que otra cosa: "No esperes a que sea otro quien intente seducirte, seduce tú" En sus canciones "fare l´amore" no tiene un sentido centrado en el sexo como tal, más bien usa el sexo como una parte de la alegría de vivir, o no hubiera podido cantar sus canciones en TVE/RAI.


----------



## Geviert

Estopa said:


> Yo también usaría "a" en lugar de "para" en el sentido de la frase italiana, aunque quizá invirtiendo los términos de la frase.
> 
> "Comienza tú a hacer el amor"



En efecto, es una simple inversión del orden de la frase. No hay ambigüedad. La forma originaria de la expresión no era transitiva (se dice todavía fare _all'amore_ en algunas formas dialectales) en la medida que no era (no es) un objeto por "hacer".


----------



## entrapta

Fare all'amore è una forma locale forse, ma molto antiquata. Nessuno la usa più.


----------



## Geviert

entrapta said:


> Fare all'amore è una forma locale forse, ma molto antiquata. Nessuno la usa più.



Direi piuttosto una forma antica. Che nessuno la usi non vuol dire molto (magari vuol dire che la ignorano in tanti). Fare l'amore  significa accoppiarsi sessualmente. Lo si può dire anche di un uomo che va con una prostituta, non ha particolari connotazioni, è biologico e neutrale. Infatti, l'oggetto diretto ("l'amore") dovrebbe bastare per capire che si parla di un oggetto, di una cosa da raggiungere (e non solo in senso grammaticale).  Fare all'amore invece implica _anche _un coinvolgimento sentimentale. Certamente potrà sembrare sdolcinato ai più, ma la differenza tra le due forme (in particolare anche di mentalità) non è meno legittima.


----------



## elitaliano

Geviert said:


> ....
> Fare l'amore significa accoppiarsi sessualmente. Lo si può dire anche di un uomo che va con una prostituta,
> ...



Sono in assoluto disaccordo con l'affermazione citata. Con una prostituta o con una donna anche non prostituta, per la quale non si prova alcun sentimento ma solo un'attrazione fisica, "si va a letto", o "si scopa" .

Fare l'amore sottointende un coinvolgimento sentimentale.


----------



## entrapta

Anche io sono d'accordo, fare l'amore è la stessa cosa di fare all'amore. Un tempo fare l'amore in alcune zone d'Italia significava "frequentarsi/avere una relazione sentimentale" quindi...


----------



## Geviert

Questo bel dilemma riguarda un vecchio thread che allora avevo aperto pure io. Se date un'occhiata, troverete di sicuro qualche interessante confutazione al riguardo (link).


----------



## rosariograpa

Es un imperativo: Comienza tú a hacer el amor, toma la iniciativa... Tomando en cuenta el contexto, es un consejo de mujer a mujer, en determinada situación: "Se lui ti porta su un letto vuoto il vuoto daglielo indietro a lui, fagli vedere che non è un gioco, fagli capire quello che vuoi: a far l'amore comincia tu".


----------

